# Addons to your SE phones with Elfpack! (K750/W700/W800/W810/Z550 only!)



## infra_red_dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Q. What is ELF?

A. An excerpt from wikipedia:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In computing, the Executable and Linking Format (ELF, formerly called Extensible Linking Format) is a common standard file format for executables, object code, shared libraries, and core dumps. First published in the System V Application Binary Interface specification,[1] and later in the Tool Interface Standard,[2] it was quickly accepted among different vendors of Unix systems. In 1999 it was chosen as the standard binary file format for Unix and Unix-like systems by the 86open project.
> 
> Unlike many other proprietary executable file formats, ELF is flexible and extensible, and it is not bound to any particular processor or architecture. This has allowed it to be adopted by many different operating systems on many different platforms.



Read More here...

Q. What will it do to my SE phone?
A. It will add more functionality.

Q. Which SE phones are supported?
A. The following phones are supported with the indicated firmware ONLY. Please do not attempt to run/install it on other phones and/or the phones indicated below with different firmware. Consider it as a WARNING!

K750 - R1CA021
W700 - R1CA021
W800 - R1BD001
W810 - R4EA031
Z550 - R6CA009

Q. Any other catches?
A. Yes, you will need to edit the relevant .vkp patch file for your phone if you use the SYSGFX patch.

Secondly, some users haf reported conflicts with the Confidentiality patch in W810i. So it may or may not work for these users.

Q. Any Precautions?
A. Yes, backup everything - SIM/Phone/Memory Card data - as usual before proceeding.

Q. Any Prerequisites?
A. Yes, you should be comfortable with the procedure of applying .vkp patches to your phone.

You can use one of these:
1) FAR Manager with SEPP plugin (be careful about the evaluation msg!)
2) SE Tool 2 Lite
3) XS++ 3.1
4) GSlide

Plz search the net for relevant guides on flashing.

You may also go thru these threads. But be sure to obtain the correct files (phone model and firmware), check everything and then proceed:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59663 and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672

Q. What do the bundled ELFs do?
A. Attached are 4 ELFs:

1) Screenshooter
With this ELF you can capture a screenshot of the phone and save it to the Pictures folder by pressing the Music Key. This can be disabled by a short press of Power Button. You guys gotta test it coz it didn't work for me 

2) Status row clock and minute ticker (both are to be used together)
This ELF will display the time in 24 hour format in place of battery in screens other than standby (like in K790i etc.). The battery indicator is replaced by a green bar (I don't like this colour!) Screenshot will help you understand the working of thie elf better. Again, didn't work for me. I'll start debuggin now. I want this!!

3) Heap monitor
Shows the free memory over the signal icon area. I find it ugly, plus the next elf provides heap monitoring funcationality too; so I don't use this elf.

4) Bookmanager and bookman.ini
The most useful of the lot! This is like a task manager for your SE phone. After installing this, when you give a one short press to the power button, it takes you to bookmanager (or task manager). It shows heap info (free memory) on top and gives you a list of the running processes. You can switch from one process to another.

What does this mean to you? Effectively its like multi-tasking on your SE firmware based java-enabled phone!!! You can minimize on app, switch to another. Finish work there and come back to the minimized one. Now who-ever said multitasking is not possible on firmware phones!! 

You can also add shortcuts to the included bookman.ini after refering to the menu.ml file for quick access and minimization of running process.

Q. Enough of this Q&A bull$h1t! When the hell will you tell us the procedure to install this??!!!
A. Hehe...  Here are the procedures....

For K750i/W800i/W700i:

Before installing create folders by the names ZBin, Config and Daemons in Other folder.

For W810i/Z550i:

Before installing, create a folder ZBin in Other folder. Now create 2 folders by the names Config and Daemons inside the ZBin folder.

Common step for all phones:

Now unzip the attached file, again unzip the file relevant to your model and firmware and place DYN_CONST.bin in the Config folder IN PHONE MEMORY. Place all the .elf files (after unzipping each elf rar file) in ZBin folder again IN PHONE MEMORY.

You may not wanna use all the ELF given above. So decide which ones do you want and copy those .elf files to Daemons folder IN MEMORY CARD.

Create a folder named: "ini" inside Other folder and place the bookman.ini in it IN PHONE MEMORY.

The location (phone or memory card) is important so do exactly as indicated!

Now you will need to unzip the .vkp files included in the phone-model_firmware.rar file and patch your phone with the 2 .vkp files. After patching restart the phone and all these will be activated. Enjoy!

Q. How do I disable an ELF?
A. Remove it from the Daemons folder and restart the phone.

Q. Ok, Where are the ELFs?
A. The attached file: ELF.zip contains the elf files and the patches for the above mentioned phones and firmwares.

These kinds of programs (ELFs) were abundently used in Siemens phone for internal use. A lot of code has been ported for SE phones. So it is likely that we may see more of these elfs in future. And you guys thot modding is all over for previous generation SE phones! 

Source: Apna se-nse.net


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 8, 2008)

EDIT: The status row clock works now!! Was charging hence it was invisible I guess, pressed the Back button while chargin and it shows the one line battery indicator and 24 hour clock!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The screenshot button works too! However guess I need some practice to activate and de-activate it since a short press enables the task manager and a long press switches the phone off. The duration has to be somewhere in between. If you restart the phone, then its activated by default. Screenshots are captured by pressing the Play/Pause music button on the side. The pics are saved as high quality bitmap images (.bmp files) in Pictures/Snapshots/<Date> folder.

Here are the screenshots of my phone, captured using the screenshot elf (they haf been converted to .jpeg files for lesser size and uploaded):

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/8323/scr122550ju4.jpg

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/2017/scr122527if6.jpg

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/8539/scr122605mc0.jpg

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/2489/scr122611bn0.jpg

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/736/scr122623sa0.jpg

This is great!!  I can now capture any screen!

Also for some of those who are hafing some problem with the status-row-clock elf can try the attached one. Its another version. You may use both and use the one that works for you.


----------



## shobankr (Jan 8, 2008)

cool.. do u have any tricks for w580i..i have added more flash themese and changed icons, added acoustics and other layout.xml file...

Anything else which can be done to w580i??

Is it possible to display my namein place of OP logo?


----------



## max_demon (Jan 8, 2008)

can u post the screenshot of task manager?


----------



## krazzy (Jan 8, 2008)

Please give the name of the theme you're using in those screenshots and if possible a download link. 

Btw the clock with the green bar looks quite ugly. But the legibility seems better than the one in my phone due to white on black text. The default clock in my phone besides the battery bar uses the text colour from the theme and can be hard to see sometimes.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 8, 2008)

1) W580i is a recent gen. phone. So patching etc. is not fully stabilized. I'd suggest you head to www.se-nse.net to find more resources.

2) Sorry, the screenshooter allows me to capture everything expect the taskmanager (bookmanager); I don't haf a spare cam/phone now. I'll try to click a pic and post tom.

ATM, I'm running phonebook, inbox, file manager, notes, darts game, walkman and the camera app. I can switch between and to any of the app. The phone is not at all slow. I love this taskmanager!!! 

3) Yes, it looks bit ugly but functionally its good. I guess we can hex edit the elf to change the colour.

Well, W710i/K790i etc. haf the clock by default. So its not for those phoens.

I don't remember from where I downloaded the theme, so I'm uploadin it at rapidshare and posting the link here: *rapidshare.com/files/82258481/Rustyman.thm.html


----------



## max_demon (Jan 9, 2008)

what is the diff between 

W800 - R1BD001
W800 - R1BC002


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 9, 2008)

You may wanna check the changelog of the firmware to know about the differences. But elfpack and/or patches are NOT compatible if the firmware versions don't match....


----------



## krazzy (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the theme. But i'm not getting the black icons which turn to orange when selected. Instead i get the standard icon which has a orange box behind it when selected.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking around a bit I found out that R1DB001 is a branded version of R1CA002. Other than that there appears to be no change. You may however wanna confirm this before proceeding further.



krazyfrog. said:


> Thanks for the theme. But i'm not getting the black icons which turn to orange when selected. Instead i get the standard icon which has a orange box behind it when selected.


Oh the icons??? Don't bother.. You won't be getting them.. they are _hacked_ icons!


----------



## krazzy (Jan 9, 2008)

I can get those icons. I have a theme which has exactly the same icons. But it is pink.  Thats why i don't use it. (I had once explained that theme to you, the one in which the wallpaper animation changes according to the music).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^ Aah yes. BTW, just search for some Flash themes. You can get many such ones.... Mebbe you'll find this orange set too!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

Offtopic: W580i patching is explained here: *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=20416


----------



## salilrane (Jan 10, 2008)

max_demon said:


> what is the diff between
> 
> W800 - R1BD001
> W800 - R1BC002




both are firmware versions but 

R1BD001 is latest but i think its in beta stage 

 R1BC002 is old but stable


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

^^^ Are you sure? Coz at many many sites what I saw was that r1bd001 is just a branded version of r1bc002. No differences as such between the two.


----------



## salilrane (Jan 10, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Are you sure? Coz at many many sites what I saw was that r1bd001 is just a branded version of r1bc002. No differences as such between the two.




may be ...

but these are 2 difrent firmware versions ... but bd001 is in developing stage


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah they are two different firmwares but the content is almost same except for the branding, I guess. BTW, no firmware is in the developing stage now (I don't kno what you meant by _developing stage_); as the development cycle of K750i/W800i is complete now.

Anybody checked the elfs out?


----------



## salilrane (Jan 11, 2008)

i meant to say is r1bd001 isnt full fledge ready like R1BC002.........

still a lots of bugs in it tht hamper ur phone .. like auto restarting whn u access th games folder etc ....


----------



## max_demon (Jan 11, 2008)

R1BD001 is not the official one it is one of thecreated by topsony . it is a custom firmware


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmm.. guess thats why a lot of patches for the custom firmware.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 24, 2008)

Am back again guys! This time some more decent Elves! This elf will let your SE phone (only the ones mentioned in the first thread with relevant firmware) to haf the clock beside the battery just like that in the newer ones like K790i etc. This clock stays at its position on the top bar at all times.

No sacrificing the battery icon and no colour mismatch. The clock integrates perfectly with the theme. Attached in the .zip file are 4 elves.

1) ideal_clock_1.11light - 24 hour clock, thin font
2) ideal_clock_1.11strong - 24 hour clock, bold font
3) ideal_clock_1.13_12h_light - 12 hour clock, thin font
4) ideal_clock_1.13_12h_strong - 12 hour clock, bold font

The installation procedure is the same. Choose the one you like. The screenshots of my fully loaded and modded SE W700i are shown below. I use ideal_clock_1.11strong Elf. 


Standby:

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/406/scr044150lr1.png

and Main menu:

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/1025/scr044301rz9.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 24, 2008)

Really nice ...missed it when i had k750 ...


----------



## max_demon (Jan 25, 2008)

i m unable to install Flash themes on my friend's w800i CID 36 

i have CID49 , so i know this i not possible on my phone


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 25, 2008)

max_demon said:


> i m unable to install Flash themes on my friend's w800i CID 36


Flashlite support on W800i CID36 is only available on the ancient firmware: r1l002 and even that is not responsive and stable (themes). But you can however view .swf files with that firmware.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 25, 2008)

Cant we still use flash menuss in W700i?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 26, 2008)

No, prolly never


----------



## janalexine (Feb 3, 2008)

any1 with the blacklist patch for W800 - R1BC002 ?


----------



## max_demon (Feb 3, 2008)

yes , i think this is same as blacklist


----------



## salilrane (May 12, 2008)

max_demon said:


> yes , i think this is same as blacklist



is that a vkp patch 

or  elf ??????

bcoz elves only work on W800 - R1BD001


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 12, 2008)

Thats a vkp patch.


----------



## salilrane (May 13, 2008)

i have installed few elves on my w800 phone 

not all of them are working .....

like sleepmode 1.14

phone restarts when i start the elf ...

can i get some help on that


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Addons to yo*r SE phones with Elfpa*k! (K750/W700/W800/W810/Z550 only!)*

Are yo* *sing the *orre*t firmware-elf *ombo?


----------



## salilrane (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Addons to yo*r SE phones with Elfpa*k! (K750/W700/W800/W810/Z550 only!)*

i m *sing *orre*t firmware-elf *ombo


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Addons to yo*r SE phones with Elfpa*k! (K750/W700/W800/W810/Z550 only!)*

I do not *se that elf hen*e I d*nno where the problem is. Are yo* fa*ing problems with any other elf?


----------



## salilrane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Addons to yo*r SE phones with Elfpa*k! (K750/W700/W800/W810/Z550 only!)*



infra_red_dude said:


> I do not *se that elf hen*e I d*nno where the problem is. Are yo* fa*ing problems with any other elf?



yeah 
i m facing prob with 

1. sleepmode
2.day dis


right now  these are only 2


----------



## coolraghuram (Sep 1, 2008)

can anybody tell, how to record the sounds from fm radio while iplaying...
when i try to record the songs using Z550i while fm radio playing, immediatly fm radio going to mute...so i could not record any fm radio sounds...
is there is any patch for that...to record fm radio sounds...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 1, 2008)

vkp


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 1, 2008)

WTF?!!! Record from radio vkp patch?? Where?!! I need it now!


----------



## max_demon (Sep 2, 2008)

arrey , i thought i am replying post # 30


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 2, 2008)

Abe yaar.. all excitement died down


----------



## jck (Dec 18, 2008)

irdude, could you please reupload all ur elf's themes and menu's 
your elf.zip is corruot downloaded it 10 times


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats digit's attachment system. Get the elf packs from SE-NSE forums.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 18, 2008)

hey friends i have created a theme for my Sony Ericsson W760i and wanted to share here
hope you all like it.... and please feel free to comment.... 
try it.....
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/8594/netki3.jpg
By ashok_verma at 2008-12-18


----------



## jck (Dec 18, 2008)

anyone knows the solution to this problem i put the elf in both zbin and daemons it dosent work automatically when i turn on the phone but it woeks when i go to the folder through file manager


----------

